# google earth-aircraft carriers,battleships



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been looking at goole earth and didn't realize how many carriers were in port at the same time. No B-2's were out on the tarmac though. Thought I would post the lat/long so other people could check them out. 

I also entered the lat/long in google-maps and they worked so you don't need
google earth to view the satellite images.

40°45'54.59"N 74° 0'6.37"W - CV-11 Intrepid
37°46'21.82"N 122°18'17.28"W - CV-12 Hornet
27°48'55.13"N 97°23'18.56"W - CV-16 Lexington
37°47'36.91"N 122°16'58.07"W - CV-41 Midway
41°31'40.27"N 71°18'54.37"W - CV-59,60 Forrestal,Saratoga
47°33'4.18"N 122°39'9.51"W - CV-61,62,64 
Ranger,Independence,Constellation mothballed
35°17'29.08"N 139°39'48.30"E - CV-63 Kitty Hawk
39°52'58.70"N 75°10'44.35"W - CV-66 America
30°23'44.39"N 81°24'29.10"W - CV-67 Kennedy
32°42'48.26"N 117°11'19.73"W - CVN68 Nimitz
36°57'29.71"N 76°19'39.64"W - CV-65,69,71 
Enterprise,Eisenhower,Roosevelt
47°58'50.33"N 122°13'42.34"W - CVN-72 Lincoln
36°59'32.81"N 76°26'39.84"W - CV-?77 in drydock

32° 8'52.92"N 110°49'51.02"W - Boneyard
36°13'40.56"N 115° 2'42.77"W - F16 taking off Nellis
32°24'51.00"N 99°50'48.62"W - B-1B Dyess AFB
29°32'12.81"N 98°28'58.18"W - Weird Passenger Jets
35°24'48.44"N 97°22'40.87"W - Tinker AFB
38°43'37.58"N 93°33'28.24"W - B-2 Base


47°44'39.40"N 122°43'57.74"W - Ballistic Submarines Bangor WA.
41°20'51.73"N 72° 4'48.31"W - Attack Subs
30°47'56.10"N 81°30'40.64"W - Ballistic Submarines GA



30°40'54.51"N 88° 0'49.17"W - Battleship Alabama
39°56'21.73"N 75° 7'45.19"W - Battleship New Jersey
21°21'41.95"N 157°57'9.30"W - Battleship Missouri/Arizona
29°45'23.64"N 95° 5'22.95"W - Battleship Texas
:thumbsup: 
gus


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

The Hornet is in it's permanate home in Alameda, California. It is now a full time museum.37°46'21.82"N 122°18'17.28"W - CV-12 Hornet


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, if you hit Edwards AFB, there's an SR-71 or two on the tarmac. The satellite images aren't always very up-to-date.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

GUS said:


> 47°33'4.18"N 122°39'9.51"W - CV-61,62,64
> Ranger,Independence,Constellation mothballed


 Wow, I didn't think to look way up in ther Seattle area for carriers! Looks like they were mothballed with full cruiser and DD escort too! :lol:

Pan over to the east a little to see a gaggle of park SSNs!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> 29°32'12.81"N 98°28'58.18"W - Weird Passenger Jets


Not so wierd, nor jets either. Those are Beechcraft "Starships," small executive turboprops designed by Burt Rutan.
http://www.bobscherer.com/Pages/Starship.htm


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

> 36°13'40.56"N 115° 2'42.77"W - F16 taking off Nellis


 And it's from the agressor squadron too! They're the only F-16s painted in brown/tan Russian camo.
http://www.f-16.net/f-16_aggressors.html

Great finds, Gus, thanks!


----------



## machine shop to (Dec 10, 2005)

Cool! I haven't used the Google satellite maps yet. I just checked Nellis AFB and saw a bunch of parked F15s and F-16s!

to(m)


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks john P 

i couldn't think of the name, i saw them on discovery or military channel when
they were talking about the boneyard and they showed the beechcraft.

I was surprised that there were like 4 carriers (1 being built or refueled)in norfolk/newport news at the same time.

thanks for the info on the beechcraft planes, same post got deleted from starship modeler, go figure.

gus


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

John P said:


> Not so wierd, nor jets either. Those are Beechcraft "Starships," small executive turboprops designed by Burt Rutan.
> http://www.bobscherer.com/Pages/Starship.htm


Sadly, mostly destroyed now. It was a beautiful example of Rutan's design genius. Nice shot of SS1/WK in that photo.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I can't understand why Beech (Raytheon?) chose to buy them all back and destroy them rather than just announce they were going to stop maintaining them. They were too expensive to maintain, yet buying them up and spending money scrapping them was the more cost-effective choice!? It's beyond me. Surely a world with a few Starships maintained by private enthusiasts is a better world than one with no Starships at all.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

For crying out loud, look at how many DC-3s are still chugging along in the backwaters of the world.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can't kill that airplane! Some are still serving with 3rd world air forces, some with turboprop upgrades. She's been around over 70 years now.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> I can't understand why Beech (Raytheon?) chose to buy them all back and destroy them rather than just announce they were going to stop maintaining them. They were too expensive to maintain, yet buying them up and spending money scrapping them was the more cost-effective choice!? It's beyond me. Surely a world with a few Starships maintained by private enthusiasts is a better world than one with no Starships at all.


I thought I saw a special once where a starship enthusiast bought up every avaiable spare part along with a few more airframes to keep his own flying.

So at least one will stay in the air for a while.


----------

